# Durability of plywood sheet



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the durability of plywood in the area where 1-2 days rain per week is common?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

If you use "marine" grade plywood it should last a lifetime


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

hmmm. but it is expensive.

Is there any bad effect on pigeon health of using plastic sheet instead of plywood?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Exterior grade plywood is a basic construction material around the country. It is used on roofs, walls, and floors. Keep it painted with exterior paint and it will last forever.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

use marine plywood the one use in small boat, that is so durable


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jeweel said:


> hmmm. but it is expensive.
> 
> Is there any bad effect on pigeon health of using plastic sheet instead of plywood?



IT may be expensive, but if it lasts, I'd say it's worth it. What are you using it for?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jeweel said:


> hmmm. but it is expensive.
> 
> Is there any bad effect on pigeon health of using plastic sheet instead of plywood?


Are you thinking of using it as flooring material? If so, don't go with plastic sheet. When the birds poop, it will sit on top and not dry properly. You need to have a porous material as your floor.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

ptras said:


> Are you thinking of using it as flooring material? If so, don't go with plastic sheet. When the birds poop, it will sit on top and not dry properly. You need to have a porous material as your floor.



You are only partly correct. The crap will dry but the process is slower, specially in the spring and fall when the temperatures and humidity tends to keep it moist. However, in the winter and summer when the temps are more extreme there is little difference.

I have 2 sheets of heavy guage plastic. When it is time to clean the loft floor I simply pull out the sheet of plastic and replace it with a spare then hose down the dirty sheet and hang it out to dry for a couple of hours. I repeat the process every week. In winter the stuff quickly freezes and seldom sticks to the plastic. A quick pass with a spade turfs it all out in under 2 minutes.
You have no idea how easy a plastic sheet makes it to clean the loft floor. When you get your routine down it takes about 5 minutes ... ya don't even break a sweat


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

maniac said:


> You are only partly correct. The crap will dry but the process is slower, specially in the spring and fall when the temperatures and humidity tends to keep it moist. However, in the winter and summer when the temps are more extreme there is little difference.
> 
> I have 2 sheets of heavy guage plastic. When it is time to clean the loft floor I simply pull out the sheet of plastic and replace it with a spare then hose down the dirty sheet and hang it out to dry for a couple of hours. I repeat the process every week. In winter the stuff quickly freezes and seldom sticks to the plastic. A quick pass with a spade turfs it all out in under 2 minutes.
> You have no idea how easy a plastic sheet makes it to clean the loft floor. When you get your routine down it takes about 5 minutes ... ya don't even break a sweat


In our area, if you use plastic sheet, the poop never dries. It just starts to build up a slimy, messy, smelly layer across the entire floor. In the wintertime, it does freeze sometimes, but when it thaws, it is the same mess. I use plywood or OSB, with a deep litter method. I find there is no problem.


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

I am sorry for late reply. 
I have never made a loft, just planing to have one. I am planing metal grids for floor. For roofs and walls?? i don't know yet what should i use, just now discarded plastic sheets.

I am learning about racing pigeon, want to participate next year racing in our local area which starts at November. Want to start by making a breeder loft first. Then to try to import some good breeders.

Thanks a lot to all.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Advantach is made like OSB with a plastic polymer glue. This stuff last years unpainted in the weather. Since your floor is not the issue it would work great for your walls and roof but I still suggest shingles or metal covering the roof as the jionts will leak.


----------

